

New "Efficient XML Interchange" W3C Standard - bokchoi
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2011/03/10/10readwriteweb-new-xml-standard-for-super-fast-lightweight-11658.html?ref=technology

======
bokchoi
Here is a link to the W3C spec: <http://www.w3.org/TR/2011/REC-exi-20110310/>

